# Livery Yards Chiclana de la Frontera



## chicacelta (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi there, 


I´m new to this forum so hope im posting correctly.

Im currently living in Malaga with a view to moving to Chiclana de la Frontera in Cadiz, and I will be takng my beloved horse with me. 

I need to know about livery yards in the area, either English run or Spanish , not bothered as long as they have a good reputation and have turn out for my boy.

Can anyone help or recommend any yards?? Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola and Welcome to the forum, 

I hate to say this but you´d be better posting on the local Mycadiz.biz forum 

Davexf


----------

